# New to forum



## Leslie (Jun 6, 2008)

I just found your forum while doing some research on Lost Bombers. My name is Leslie and I am currently near completion of my father's war memoirs. He was a Canadian seconded to the RAF and was a Pathfinder pilot shot down on his 44th mission, captured and held at Stalag Luft III and then survived the 1000 mile Death/Horror march. He continued his military career after the war was the officer commanding the Advanced Flying School for the Canadian Air Force and retired in 1970 as a Lt. Col. My father is now 85 years old and while his body is starting to weaken his mind is still very sharp.
Our journey through his wartime history has been amazing and the assistance I have received from and through forums like this has been phenomenal.
I look forward to reading comments, questions etc. in this forum. Thank you


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome Leslie, I would love to read some citations from your book.

All the best to your father


----------



## DBII (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome from Texas

DBII


----------



## Freebird (Jun 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just found your forum




Welcome! {more Canadians always welcome}


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome Leslie.


----------



## trackend (Jun 6, 2008)

yo Leslie welcome to the site. Give my regards to your dad


I had an uncle (sgt pilot in Bison squadron) shot down and killed after only a few missions.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you all very much for your welcome. For those who are interested some of my father's story is recorded at 156 Squadron website.
Just scroll down to F/L Elmer John Trotter DFC DFM. There are photos and some excerpts from his draft memoirs.

I was wondering if any of the forum members live any where near Dhron Neumagen which is where my father's Lanc crashed and the bodies of 4 of his crew members were recovered and buried.

Thanks for your help.

Leslie


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome Leslie.

Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2008)

Gidday Leslie, welcome to the forum, mate! Enjoy your stay...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard leslie


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome from Poland Leslie.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome Leslie! Freebird needs all the help he can, what with all the Yanks and Diggers here!  And of course, Lucky.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome Leslie, Enjoy!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2008)

Good to have you onboard, mate! All the best to your dad, too!

Evan


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2008)

Hallo and welcome here.Stay with us longer,please.


----------



## seesul (Jun 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just found your forum while doing some research on Lost Bombers. My name is Leslie and I am currently near completion of my father's war memoirs. He was a Canadian seconded to the RAF and was a Pathfinder pilot shot down on his 44th mission, captured and held at Stalag Luft III and then survived the 1000 mile Death/Horror march. He continued his military career after the war was the officer commanding the Advanced Flying School for the Canadian Air Force and retired in 1970 as a Lt. Col. My father is now 85 years old and while his body is starting to weaken his mind is still very sharp.
> Our journey through his wartime history has been amazing and the assistance I have received from and through forums like this has been phenomenal.
> I look forward to reading comments, questions etc. in this forum. Thank you



Welcome to the forum Leslie!
Greeting from the Czech Republic!
Say hello to your father and thank him for his service for me!
Thay guy in my signature was on the Death March as well, made 600 miles in 3 monts...he was in Stalag Luft IV...


----------

